# DIRT 1 unter Windows 7/8



## rohan123 (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo Rennfans!

Das vielleicht nicht mehr grafisch auf der Höhe der Zeit, aber meiner Meinung nach immer noch beste Dirt, nämlich Teil 1 läuft auch unter Windows 8. Wie? Als erstes muss man das Problem mit dem Kopierschutz lösen. Legal versteht sich !! Der läuft natürlich nicht mehr unter Windows 8, so wie er installiert wird. Da braucht man nur im Dirt-Ordner  nach der Anwendung "Protection" oder "Protect" suchen, gibt eh nur eine der beiden, und die auf den Windows XP-Kompatibilitätsmodus setzen. Mit der "Dirt.exe" verfahre man dort genauso. Danach ladet man sich das Update für den Starforce-Kopierschutztreiber herunter, einfach in Google eingeben, und dem Link folgen. Nach dessen Installation und einem Neustart ist das Update installiert, und man kann bereits Dirt starten. Aber Vorsicht, jetzt muss man das 2. "Problem" lösen. Man muss in den Dirt/System Ordner gehen, und eine Datei Namens "Hardware_settings_restrictions.xml" suchen. Die ist aber schreibgeschützt, daher Schreibschutz vorher aufheben. Dann mit Editor öffnen, und folgenden Eintrag suchen: "system/workerMap8core.xml". Man benenne schließlich die 8 in eine 4 um, speichert - und genieße das gute alte Dirt 1 unter Windows 8. Das muss auch auf Windows 7 funktionieren.

Ich nehme stark an, dass viele schon einen Quad-Core haben. Wer den nicht hat, der kann es mal ohne die Dateianpassung probieren. Dann braucht man nur den Kopierschutztreiber updaten. Auf meinem neuen Core I7-Laptop mit Windows 8 musste ich das Dateiumschreiben allerdings tun. Wer das Game auf Steam hat, kann sich vielleicht sogar das Kopierschutztreiber-Update sparen, denn ich vermute mal stark, dass Starforce dort nicht zum Einsatz kommt. Die Dateianpassung ist nur dann erforderlich, wen einen Quadcore mit 4 Kernen und mittels Hyperthreading 8 Threads hat. Hat man das, und macht das Dateiumschreiben nicht, stürzt das Spiel dann ab, bevor das Rennen geladen ist.

Ich hätte mir nie gedacht, dass Dirt unter Windows 7 oder sogar 8 und noch dazu 64bit, wie bei mir jetzt, zum Laufen zu bringen ist. Aber es läuft, und ich bin überglücklich.

Wollte es euch nur weitergeben.
Viel Spaß beim Zocken wünscht euch
Rohan123


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Thread und das wird sicher sehr hilfreich sein, für Leute, die das gerne mal auf neuen Betriebssystemen spielen möchten.
Gerade das mit dem Updaten der Kopierschutztreiber wissen viele nicht und genau das ist oft ja die Ursache, warum ein älteres Spiel dann nicht läuft, weil es Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz-/Treiber und dem neuen Betriebssystem gibt.

Bei manchen Spielen kann man die Config dann auch noch so bearbeiten, dass ein Spiel dann auch in einer Auflösung von z.B. 1920x1080 läuft. Das geht z.B. bei Call of Duty 1 oder Fear 1.


----------



## rohan123 (24. Januar 2013)

Gern geschehen. Tja, die Spielewelt könnte so schön und eifach sein, wenn auch alle Kopierschutztreiber regelmäßig ein Update erfahren würden, oder für neuere Betriebssysteme kompatibel gemacht werden würden. Überhapt dann nächstes Jahr, wenn XP nicht mehr unterstützt wird mit den Updates, und man es aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht mehr einsetzen kann, werden viele alte Spiele nicht mehr laufen - nur wegem dem Kopierschutz, der nicht mehr kompatibel ist. Sonst würden sie laufen. Denn jene Spiele, die vom Programmm her selbst nicht mehr laufen, sind wenige. Da lob ich mir Steam, denn dort enfällt der lästige Star Force. Und da muss ich auch leider sagen, dass die Onlineaktivierung - so lästig wir sie auch empfinden - doch besser ist, da hier ja nur kurz eine Verbindung zum Server des Herstellers erfolgt, und nicht irgendeine CD-Kopierschutzkrüke dazwischengeschaltet ist. UBI hat auch bereits bewiesen, dass sie es können, wenn sie wollen - das nachträgliche Entfernen des Always On.


----------



## chbdiablo (24. Januar 2013)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde einfach einen "entsprechenden" Patch laden und das Spiel genießen, schlechtes Gewissen hätte ich da mit Sicherheit keines.


----------

